# VAG-COM fro my iPhone



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

Andy I would like VAG-COM for my shiny iPhone please. I'll cut you a deal on royalties for the idea.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: VAG-COM fro my iPhone (GTI_Matador)*

Not a particularly believable PhotoShop job. You could have at least put an image on the screen of your iPhone and then taken a picture of it, like this:








Now you've gone and spoiled some of the fun I was gonna have on April first.








-Uwe-


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: VAG-COM fro my iPhone (Uwe)*

haha that would have been to much work for a dream. Uwe do it up, I think you have a market if it was even just a lite version of VAG-COM.
Or, at the very least bring VAG-COM to the world of the Mac. They are managing to sell _SOME_ laptops these days.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: VAG-COM fro my iPhone (GTI_Matador)*

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_1.html#1.8
Intel Mac + Bootcamp + Windows = Windows PC


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: VAG-COM fro my iPhone ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Intel Mac + Bootcamp + Windows = Windows PC









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: VAG-COM fro my iPhone ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_1.html#1.8
Intel Mac + Bootcamp + Windows = Windows PC

Conformist=BOO!


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM fro my iPhone (GTI_Matador)*

I don't know, maybe some BlueTooth magic?
Set up a special dongle for BlueTooth devices such as the I-Phone?
Heck I might waste my money on an I-Phone in that case.


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: VAG-COM fro my iPhone (GTI_Matador)*

I don't know but there does seem an interest for a mobile version, even if its just a code checker. The hardware i today's smart phones seem capable to handle the full software or a lite variation at the least. just something to think about
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=76


----------



## Tr3s (Mar 20, 2008)

This would be easy. Create a dongle that includes a WiFi chip similar to a USB Wireless Card but with the VAG plug instead of USB. Instead of having the VAG-COM software live on a client machine, have it run on a mini web server on the dongle. Connect to ad hoc wireless from any laptop or phone and control interface from web browser. Piece of cake.


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: (Tr3s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tr3s* »_This would be easy. Create a dongle that includes a WiFi chip similar to a USB Wireless Card but with the VAG plug instead of USB. Instead of having the VAG-COM software live on a client machine, have it run on a mini web server on the dongle. Connect to ad hoc wireless from any laptop or phone and control interface from web browser. Piece of cake.

hmm, that would eliminate any compatibility issues and open up the product to a whole slew of products.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (Tr3s)*


_Quote »_Piece of cake.

OK, write me a proposal to develop all this. If you think you can get it done for less than 6 figures, I'll consider it. Be sure to include all the FCC approvals needed when you incorporate Wifi into a product.








-Uwe-


----------



## Tr3s (Mar 20, 2008)

I would love to work on a proof of concept but I'll leave the formal proposals and FCC talk to you. =D


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_
OK, write me a proposal to develop all this. If you think you can get it done for less than 6 figures, I'll consider it. Be sure to include all the FCC approvals needed when you incorporate Wifi into a product.








-Uwe-


Sorry, couldn't resist:
Figure 1:
Create a dongle that includes a WiFi chip similar to a USB Wireless Card but with the VAG plug instead of USB.
Figure 2: 
Instead of having the VAG-COM software live on a client machine, have it run on a mini web server on the dongle. 
Figure 3:
Connect to ad hoc wireless from any laptop or phone and control interface from web browser.
You'll have to use your imagination, but that's only 3 figures. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Oops... you meant $$$,$$$.$$ (hate to think what that would look like if we were talking 6 figure Euro)


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (SB_Beetle)*

There are dataloggers and diagnostic tools I've seen when I was around DSMs that can work on mobile devices such as PDA's. I've forgot the name of the particular company that sells it, but I think it's pretty neat. 
I guess with some investment and high interest in such things, it could be done via data cable, but not over bluetooth.
EDIT: Here's a link: http://www.pocketlogger.com/index.php?pid=plobdii


_Modified by MightyDSM at 6:53 PM 4-8-2008_


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

noooo, this is my idea. i had it first lol.

watch me make a believable photoshop of what it could be.


_Modified by Gozer The Destructor at 9:12 AM 4-23-2008_


----------



## Evenodds20 (May 2, 2005)

*Re: (verb.move)*

i would really be interested in this. just last week i was stranded 30 miles from my house cuz my ign. coil went. i wanted to be sure and scan but my laptop was at the house and the battery doesnt have a very long life span.i have a palm treo 700wx and the vag cable in my car, granted i couldnt connect it but i bet u could use the sync usb cable and a double female usb connector. anyways, if there was any way to make vag com work on windows mobile that would be awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (Evenodds20)*

Read this:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_1.html#1.9


----------



## Evenodds20 (May 2, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i no. ive read it about 1000 times. im not complaining or anything. i dont really no what all would be involved to make a vag com program operate properly on a smart phone. i just agree that it might be useful to those that already have the smart phone. if u would like to use my phone and i as a beta version let me know. ill help out with whatever i can.


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Read this:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_1.html#1.9

Andy, I'm a current owner/user as you know and I didn't get a poll to fill out. Survey's and polls need to take into account their source if its not a widespread random poll. I'm not trying to tell you guys how to do things but as a current user I would drop my 8lb 17" laptop in a heartbeat if I could do the same or most of the same thing on MY PHONE!!. that's just commonsense, no?
maybe a compromise and develop a _Lite_ version of the interface? something that can just read/clear codes, with future possibility for logging information and whatever you come up with. I think that eventually your going to need a mobile version. might as well get on the iphone hype as you can in June. It won't hurt you and set you up for the future better then coming up with more bells and whistles for an already great product. If someone is going to buy VAG COM it won't be for some new software features you'll develop it will be because they just need a diagnostic solution and that's the best.
Again, you know I have nothing but respect for you and Uwe and have been a die hard customer of your for YEARS. I just hope you folks consider to bump this up on your agenda.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (GTI_Matador)*

Send Uwe a detailed business proposal for your request.


----------



## Evenodds20 (May 2, 2005)

*Re: (GTI_Matador)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_Matador* »_
Andy, I'm a current owner/user as you know and I didn't get a poll to fill out. Survey's and polls need to take into account their source if its not a widespread random poll. I'm not trying to tell you guys how to do things but as a current user I would drop my 8lb 17" laptop in a heartbeat if I could do the same or most of the same thing on MY PHONE!!. that's just commonsense, no?
maybe a compromise and develop a _Lite_ version of the interface? something that can just read/clear codes, with future possibility for logging information and whatever you come up with. I think that eventually your going to need a mobile version. might as well get on the iphone hype as you can in June. It won't hurt you and set you up for the future better then coming up with more bells and whistles for an already great product. If someone is going to buy VAG COM it won't be for some new software features you'll develop it will be because they just need a diagnostic solution and that's the best.
Again, you know I have nothing but respect for you and Uwe and have been a die hard customer of your for YEARS. I just hope you folks consider to bump this up on your agenda.

i agree. i have nothing but respect also because i couldnt begin to tell u how much knowledge goes into this sort of stuff. im also a registered owner but never recieved any poll information. when was this poll taken? if not recently in the last ....say...6 months to a year, yall might think about taking another poll. as im sure everyone knows, smartphones and pda's have evolved in the last year. things like all the new blackberries, the motorola Q, palm treo, both palm os and windows mobile os, now the i phone and all the other things ive seen here lately. and they are becomming more and more available now that there are so many to choose from, alot of people are purchasing them now. hell, both me and my wife have smart phones. and i plan on getting an i phone just a bit down the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Evenodds20 at 3:06 PM 4-24-2008_


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Send Uwe a detailed business proposal for your request.

why am I going to get a slice of the pie?


----------



## Evenodds20 (May 2, 2005)

*Re: (GTI_Matador)*

no he wants u to go buy the ingredients to bake the pie!!!!!!


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (GTI_Matador)*


_Quote »_ i dont really no what all would be involved to make a vag com program operate properly on a smart phone. i just agree that it might be useful to those that already have the smart phone.

What "Smart Phone" operating system do you propose we support? It's not like there's only one on the market. At the present time, these are the choices:
Palm OS
Windows CE/Mobile/whatever
Blackberry
Symbian OS
iPhone 
And soon Android will enter the fray. None of these dominate the market. Each is incompatible with software apps written for the others, and in many cases, even devices using the same OS use incompatible CPUs. If we support one, we cover at best 10-20% of the market, and the other 80% will be even more annoyed that we didn't choose their favorite platform.

_Quote »_I would drop my 8lb 17" laptop in a heartbeat 

Then I've got just the device for you:








and here it is, tucked away in the glovebox:








This is an Asus eeePC. The Kel-Tec P-3AT of PC's..








-Uwe-


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (GTI_Matador)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_Matador* »_
It won't hurt you and set you up for the future better then coming up with more bells and whistles for an already great product. 

More bells and whistles is not what we spend most of our time on. Unless of course you consider supporting the latest cars to be "bells and whistles". VW/Audi diagnostics is a constantly moving target. Try any other aftermarket tool on an Audi A5 and tell me how far you get. Yep, the A5 is something of a niche vehicle. But the upcoming B8 A4 will be mainstream, and uses the same new diagnostic protocols / data. I concluded a long time ago that our resources are better invested on supporting the the latest cars than on trying make our product run on umpteen different niche platforms.
-Uwe-


----------



## dhambrick (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_
More bells and whistles is not what we spend most of our time on. Unless of course you consider supporting the latest cars to be "bells and whistles". VW/Audi diagnostics is a constantly moving target. Try any other aftermarket tool on an Audi A5 and tell me how far you get. Yep, the A5 is something of a niche vehicle. But the upcoming B8 A4 will be mainstream, and uses the same new diagnostic protocols / data. I concluded a long time ago that our resources are better invested on supporting the the latest cars than on trying make our product run on umpteen different niche platforms.
-Uwe- 


This. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Evenodds20 (May 2, 2005)

*Re: (Uwe)*



Uwe said:


> What "Smart Phone" operating system do you propose we support? It's not like there's only one on the market. At the present time, these are the choices:
> Palm OS
> Windows CE/Mobile/whatever
> Blackberry
> ...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Evenodds20)*

Even Windows Mobile and it's variations is not always the same, there are several versions and which all need special treatment - same goes for Symbian OS and I assume others too. One of the things which we have to consider when talking about this is how future developments of such a device would look. Yet one of our major points has been that we are always working on compatibility and support of latest models but when looking at the stuff currently introduced by VW/Audi we are getting closer to the point where the hardware limitations of PDA-like devices may restrict us in having future model compatibility. That said, we are facing a general question: Would it make sense to develop for a platform which we know will never ever have similar capabilities of what our customers want? Sure the basics may be possible, but definitely not all functions and models. Where do we draw the line? How much time, efforts and manpower do we spend? How much is reasonable?
Personally I would love to have a Symbian OS based solution even if it's only for simple tasks and I assume Uwe thinks similar about a solution for his iPhone, but after all it's a business decision and as far as I can tell from my part of this we are all pretty busy with keeping up with what VW, Audi, Seat and Skoda throw at us in terms of new things...










_Modified by Theresias at 5:06 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## Evenodds20 (May 2, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

well.... ive said first that i have nothing but respect for all of you at Ross-tech. so i hope no one has taken any offense to any of my opinions. just putting out a bunch of uneducated suggestions. i dont know what all is involved in writing a program for each specific OS of, lets say, the top 15 most popular smart phones. and i dont konw how much effort it would take to keep updates comming for them and maybe adding some of the other features from the original vag-com. and i do understand that its probably a good bit of work just keeping up with all the things all those car manufacturers are throwing at yall. my first thought would be, how hard could it be! but i figure its pretty in depth. my second thought would be; if all these companies are comming out with all these useless programs for the smart phones, I.E., a program that allows u to turn ur phone into a universal remote for ur tv at home, and some of the other stupid crap ive seen, i was just thinking that it couldnt be that hard to put together a modified version of the real Vag-Com for a different OS, I.E., win mobil, or anything else for that matter. i think it would be great, if not too much trouble to boot up vag-com on my phone and check something out if i get a cel, say 45 minutes from my house. i live about that far away from any shopping and things, and like i said in my last post, i was standed having to drive 30 min home and 30 min back im my other vehicle just to scan my car. luckily my wife was there with me in the other car when it happened. but anyways, back to topic. 
things like that example would have helped out, but it wasnt a life or death situation. i got through it. just took a little more gas and time.
the only other thing i can say is that i would really love to have a version of vag-com for my phone because i would like to stay loyal to a good company that has always helped everyone in their time of need. yall have been great with not just me but everybody. all the posts and questions, i bet yall solve 100 problems a day or more. i would just like to have a program from a company who i no for sure has their stuff together. people that know exactly what they r doing and something that is made specific for my type of vehicle. other than that, we can all get a generic diagnostic program, im sure they have them somewhere. just was curious as to how much would have to go into this sort of thing. sorry for the long post.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Evenodds20)*

We are always appreciating feedback and user suggestions, therefor please don't take all the stuff said the wrong way - just stating our point of view to give you an impression of our concerns. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_








This is an Asus eeePC. The Kel-Tec P-3AT of PC's..








-Uwe-

Whats with the gun referencing and photo of your "piece" Uwe? I don't care if you show me a thimble sized laptop next to your rocket launcher in your backseat. Wrong tone when all I and others on here are doing is telling you how well of a job your doing, how much we all enjoy your product and finally more important how we would all be willing to "Pay" and "support" your business by expanding your line. You don't like it, fine. Don't care, fine. don't need it, fine. As one of your supporters and client I can do without the aggressive tone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (GTI_Matador)*

Louis, relax, size comparison, nothing more.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Also, the pea shooter is not Uwe's, it's on loan from the Andy collection.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (GTI_Matador)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_Matador* »_Whats with the gun referencing and photo of your "piece" Uwe? 

Who said it was mine? It's not.
-Uwe-


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: (Uwe)*

OK, unfortunately I think things have been made crystal clear. Given the enormous amount of work involved for a niche market with a high risk of little/no return I can see the reluctance. Wait... wasn't that how the VAGCOM started in the first place? Come on Andy, you have to give me that one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (GTI_Matador)*

Gotcha, I see your point.


----------



## Evenodds20 (May 2, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i would say, its worth a shot. even if u only make it for for a few people for beta testing. i volunteer if thats the case. but it has been made pretty clear that ross-tech has no interest in focusing man power on creating this thing. one thing that i would suggest is that if there is no interest in creating a program, simply take if off the FAQ on your website so that people will stop asking. if yall ever do decide to create one, look me up as i will be more than willing to help out with whatever i can.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm no business major and I'm not running your company, but here are my thoughts.
If I were you I would go with developing it for the iPhone/iPod Touch first. 
I see this as a perfect application because of the touch screen. When I have had the dealer scan my car wiht Vag-Com, they use touch screen computers. Why? because they are portable and you can jsut tap on each menu. This is just the same with the iphone, and if you need to type things in, well you could just use the keyboard that is already used on the iphone.
Also, the iphone has already proven to be very popular and a great seller. Why not jump on the bandwagon?
In addition, they just released the SDK for it, which opens doors for this to be plausible.
If you created vag-com for the iphone/ipod touch(with full features), i would purchase it with out a second thought.
cheers


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

oh and here is my photoshoppings


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

My guess is Apple would want in on some of the revenues.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (SB_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SB_Beetle* »_My guess is Apple would want in on some of the revenues.

They actually just released the iPhone SDK, which, more or less, opens the iphone/ipod touch up to 3rd party applications. If you were to sell the program over itunes, then yes, maybe they would want some royalties. but selling it on your site im sure would be fine.


----------



## jocamero (Apr 2, 2007)

*Update*

Any progress on this? I'm considering the purchase of a vag-com but the lack of support for Mac, let alone the iPhone is somewhat surprising.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Update (jocamero)*

VC works fine on modern (Intel-based) Macs. Boot-Camp is what we recommend, but current versions of Parallels and Fusion appear to be OK too. 
As far as the iPhone goes, I own one and I love it. But after you read some of the fine print associated with the SDK, and the limitations that have been placed in iPhone apps with respect to accessing external hardware, you might begin the question whether VC for the iPhone is even possible.

-Uwe-


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: Update (Uwe)*

side note. I used the program's AutoScan feature this weekend and love it. I haven't used the program in a while and was asked if I wanted to update to the newest version, which I did and noticed the AutoScan. I just wanted to let you guys know how useful it was, thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## German Toys (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Update (GTI_Matador)*

when was the poll taken on your site regarding what OS it should be made for? 
Will there be another poll in the near future?


----------



## HoneyNutz (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Update (German Toys)*

I would like to put my 2 cents in as well. Currently the Iphone has a new cap called Rev Lite -- though its currently a beta it says that it will use the port in the car. Seeing how the vagcom cable is only a usb plug -- there is no reason on couldnt use a female to female connector and connect the vagcom to your phone. Given the right programing the application could simply read parameters of your car. forget coding -- maybe allow it to scan for codes -- show boost, temperature, etc. 
I would not mind paying 10 bucks for the app off itunes. Especially since you own my 300 for the cable


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

I would really love the RNS-510 version of VCDS. Even it is means $500.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (maloosheck)*

Just that the RNS510 has no USB/Serial port and runs (as far as I can tell) a *nix based environment...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Update (HoneyNutz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoneyNutz* »_there is no reason on couldnt use a female to female connector and connect the vagcom to your phone.

Unfortunately apple does not allow any third party app to use the dock.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Just that the RNS510 has no USB/Serial port and runs (as far as I can tell) a *nix based environment...









I know.
I guess I would like to see more integration of RNS with the car, like a configurable dash with the gauge presentation of the data already available in CAN-BUS: boost, oil temp, oil pressure, acceleration, wheel rotation etc. That would be a nice addition.
Do you have any more info about the HW/SW structure of RNS?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (maloosheck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maloosheck* »_That would be a nice addition.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=W7ACCDQwfIc


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Developing a wifi module would not be 6 figures. FCC approval is about $10k per *design*. The real difficulty is in sourcing the wireless chips themselves since most companies won't even return your emails unless you plan to move 1E6 units per annum (minimum).
iPhone would require a wifi wireless dongle. The bluetooth support in the iPhone does not support the required transfer capabilities.
Your best bet is finding a small table PC or an eee PC as mentioned above. Trust that *plenty* of people have looked in to doing this. It's not impossible, but it's not coming out tomorrow either.


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (GTI_Matador)*

I could care less about the iPhone app for Vag-Com. By the time this product was available there would be a new hot phone and they would probably have to start over again.
I think a wireless/bluetooth OBDII Vag-Com cable would be sweet. Then you wouldn't have wires running through the car.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GTI_Matador)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_Matador* »_
Whats with the gun referencing and photo of your "piece" Uwe? I don't care if you show me a thimble sized laptop next to your rocket launcher in your backseat. Wrong tone when all I and others on here are doing is telling you how well of a job your doing, how much we all enjoy your product and finally more important how we would all be willing to "Pay" and "support" your business by expanding your line. You don't like it, fine. Don't care, fine. don't need it, fine. As one of your supporters and client I can do without the aggressive tone.

Unbelievable...you really think a holstered gun and laptop was meant as a 'scare tactic'? Go pass some more anti-second amendment laws New York...


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (GTI_Matador)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_Matador* »_
Whats with the gun referencing and photo of your "piece" Uwe? I don't care if you show me a thimble sized laptop next to your rocket launcher in your backseat. Wrong tone when all I and others on here are doing is telling you how well of a job your doing, how much we all enjoy your product and finally more important how we would all be willing to "Pay" and "support" your business by expanding your line. You don't like it, fine. Don't care, fine. don't need it, fine. As one of your supporters and client I can do without the aggressive tone.

No doubt, lighten up. That is a lame attempt.
LOL that thing is a Pea shooter. .380 ?


----------



## Great_White (Oct 6, 2008)

Not exactly VAG-COM, but pretty cool iPhone app. I hope they have a decent idea of what affordability is.
http://www.devtoaster.com/products/rev/


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_
What "Smart Phone" operating system do you propose we support? It's not like there's only one on the market. At the present time, these are the choices:
Palm OS
Windows CE/Mobile/whatever
Blackberry
Symbian OS
iPhone 
And soon Android will enter the fray. None of these dominate the market. Each is incompatible with software apps written for the others, and in many cases, even devices using the same OS use incompatible CPUs. If we support one, we cover at best 10-20% of the market, and the other 80% will be even more annoyed that we didn't choose their favorite platform.


uh, you forget a *very obvious choice* -- Linux!
I have been thinking the exact same thing about using my OpenMoko phone running Linux for VAG-COM, and it basically only involves running on Linux.
There are MANY advantages, including that nobody will tell you that you _can't_, which may happen on the iPhone, which only allows approved apps to be distributed.
Another advantage is that you could get free testing through the community, and free development if the engine was open source (you could still copyright data files or something, or keep it closed source if you _must_)
Also there are many phones beginning to run embedded Linux, or able to run Linux, including ones mostly overseas, Qtopia's phone, UTC Starcomm's phone, and several that have it "behind the scenes", as well as devices such as wireless routers, network storage devices, Tivo, etc and of course laptops, desktops, and servers being offered now. I mention routers especially because there are projects to turn popular wireless routers into multi-use devices including a *"carputer"*-- they already have CPU, memory, wireless, often serial and USB ports, ultras _fast_ boot, onboard storage, media card slots (or simple DIY) etc.
Linux has been put onto Palms, Treo, and many others, as well as natively on Qtopia, OpenMoko phones, etc. If there manages to be a WINE version for my OpenMoko then I will try that, but I suspect a limited API specifically for VAG-COM would be easier on the phone.
Support the 10% using Linux first, because the 80% using Windoze will whine if it requires work on their part to function-- Linux users love a challenge ;-)
Plus Mac users are running a modified Linux these days anyway.
William


_Modified by kghia at 2:51 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
uh, you forget a *very obvious choice* -- Linux!
I have been thinking the exact same thing about using my OpenMoko phone running Linux for VAG-COM, and it basically only involves running on Linux.
There are MANY advantages, including that nobody will tell you that you _can't_, which may happen on the iPhone, which only allows approved apps to be distributed.
Another advantage is that you could get free testing through the community, and free development if the engine was open source (you could still copyright data files or something, or keep it closed source if you _must_)
Also there are many phones beginning to run embedded Linux, or able to run Linux, including ones most overseas, Qtopia's phone, UTC Starcomm's phone, and several that have it "behind the scenes", as well as devices such as wireless routers, network storage devices, Tivo, etc and of course laptops, desktops, and servers being offered now. I mention routers especially because there are projects to turn popular wireless routers into multi-use devices including a *"carputer"*-- they already have CPU, memory, wireless, often serial and USB ports, ultras _fast_ boot, onboard storage, media cards (or potential) etc.
Linux has been put onto Palms, Treo, and many others, as well as natively on Qtopia, OpenMoko phones, etc. If there manages to be a WINE version for my OpenMoko then I will try that, but I suspect a limited API specifically for VAG-COM would be easier on the phone.
Support the 10% using Linux first, because the 80% using Windoze will whine if it requires work on their part to function-- Linux users love a challenge ;-)
Plus Mac users are running a modified Linux these days anyway.
William

You will *NEVER* see a Linux port. Why? Because Ross-Tech is a business and they would not be distributing source code. Open-Source is one of the few models that allows Linux to function. Not to mention it would require a pretty extensive rewrite.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_
You will *NEVER* see a Linux port. Why? Because Ross-Tech is a business and they would not be distributing source code. Open-Source is one of the few models that allows Linux to function. Not to mention it would require a pretty extensive rewrite.


You are making a bad assumption-- you do NOT _have_ to distribute source code to sell a program to run on Linux; only if you include publicly licensed code within your code, or license your code that way (a common one is the GPL)
You _can_ *sell closed source code* on Linux.
You can also sell code that is open, but requires a separate copyrighted portion, such as the Quake games (and others) which have a freely avaiable engine, but still use the copyrighted original data files.
You could also make it depend on the cable/dongle, online registration, etc.
Lastly, some companies distribute open-source code but sell support-- this works better for large companies, but still works for some.
I use my (licensed) Ross-Tech cable and VAG-COM exclusively in Linux, although I use the WINE API to run it. I have also purchased a limited number of commercial software items & drivers in the past for Linux, because they were greatly better than open-source alternatives. One was OSS drivers, which also give away a free version of their drivers. It can work.
William


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
You are making a bad assumption-- you do NOT _have_ to distribute source code to sell a program to run on Linux; only if you include publicly licensed code within your code, or license your code that way (a common one is the GPL)
You _can_ *sell closed source code* on Linux.
You can also sell code that is open, but requires a separate copyrighted portion, such as the Quake games (and others) which have a freely avaiable engine, but still use the copyrighted original data files.
You could also make it depend on the cable/dongle, online registration, etc.
Lastly, some companies distribute open-source code but sell support-- this works better for large companies, but still works for some.
I use my (licensed) Ross-Tech cable and VAG-COM exclusively in Linux, although I use the WINE API to run it. I have also purchased a limited number of commercial software items & drivers in the past for Linux, because they were greatly better than open-source alternatives. One was OSS drivers, which also give away a free version of their drivers. It can work.
William

No, you don't have to do O/S, but if you think RT is going to take the time to develop a driver in Linux for 10% of the market, you're sadly mistaken. Why would they? You already state you have it working with the WinEmulator. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think you did a fine job of closing this discussion.








(As an aside, I am FULLY aware of all the implications associated with both the GPL and BSD source code licenses).


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_
No, you don't have to do O/S, but if you think RT is going to take the time to develop a driver in Linux for 10% of the market, you're sadly mistaken. Why would they?

Why would they? The same reason they might bother to support a whole bunch of smartphones all at once-- to get more market share, and to have it run on cool tiny devices. Of course, maybe it is "too much trouble", but Linux smartphones and devices would add ability to use LOTS of tiny devices and make their product shine in an altogether new way-- it would be like making the first cellphone that didnt require a bag.
I run mine off a 700MHz laptop using WINE, but a version that ran on a smartphone would be MUCH cooler







.
My OpenMoko phone however doesn't have a serial port, so (mini)USB would be required, and that may not be as easy via WINE.
But hey, I'm sure the DashHQ device people would like those 10%, or some other company would-- I understand I can't _force_ RT or anybody.
William


----------



## bluetoo (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: bluetooth*

Bluetooth OBDII interfaces are available, eg:
http://www.obdkey.com/vehiclediagnostics.asp
or DIY.....
Can VAG-COM work over bluetooth???
Business success has often not a lot to do with product market share, else there would be no Audis, BMWs, Mercs, etc and no parts for them since they don't have much market share....
Businesses are made on knowledge, market opportunities and innovation.


----------



## SpeedRacer337 (Dec 15, 2005)

You read my mind. The Vag-Com iPhone app is at the top of my list this year.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

In case there might be an iPhone version, I think there also needs to be a BlackBerry one.


----------



## bazzle (Sep 17, 2008)

I also run VCDS (Vag-Com) on my Acer Aspire One








I dont think you would want to get much smaller and it fits in glove box easy








Bazzle


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Also, the pea shooter is not Uwe's, it's on loan from the Andy collection.









Becareful with that, there are federal laws that restrict the transfer of a registered firearm to someone, weither that be a sale or loaned for target shooting. I know some state police that wouldnt care why you have a gun in your car. I was at court when one wanted to fry a Navy Petty Officer who drove through 2 states to a shooting tournament with a handgun that had the ammunition in the same box.
Anyway, I dont why people flip out when a pic of a gun is posted on these forums. I guess they believe guns kill people, not people.
Just trolling a bit


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

I can assure you that no laws were violated in the process of taking that picture. 
-Uwe-


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: Update ([email protected])*

Now that Iphone OS 3.0 is coming, are you guys looking into this? This would be great to do now that Apple has opened up the hardware on Iphone to everyone. 
When i saw what the SDK tools for 3.0 will do, I thought of you guys first.
Lee


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Update (BlackNight)*

Seen this?
-Uwe-


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Is it possible to make an Iphone app for VAG-COM?*

Some one gotta be able to make this app










_Modified by [email protected] at 11:16 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## gnatman (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible to make an Iphone app for VAG-COM? ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> Some one gotta be able to make this app
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Is it possible to make an Iphone app for VAG-COM? (gnatman)*

Just so the iPhone fanatics don't think we've forgotten about them, here's what we've been able to gather about the 3.0 iPhone software:
- Bluetooth appears to only support audio out 
- Pairing sees only audio devices. 
- No other Bluetooth devices or services are supported or even detected.
In other words it is still not practical for us or anyone else to develop a diagnostic app for the iPhone which communicates via Bluetooth.
-Uwe-


----------



## AudisFan (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Is it possible to make an Iphone app for VAG-COM? (Uwe)*

BT would be **Nice** but more important would be to first get it working using a normal USB connection to the iPhone... surely that would give you full capabilities?
I think many of us with iPhones would find this invaluable.
There is a tool called Dynolicious which uses the phones accelerometer and its EXTREMELY popular.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Is it possible to make an Iphone app for VAG-COM? (AudisFan)*

Unfortunately, the iPhone is strictly a USB peripheral and does not appear to be capable of acting as a USB host. 
-Uwe-


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Is it possible to make an Iphone app for VAG-COM? (Uwe)*

I had the Key-Com USB for my Golfs & will be getting the Hex-USB+KAN for my 'new' B6 A4. I believe it's the best way to get inside the brains on these things. My Nephew swiped the old one for his Seat Ibiza 1.8t R and says he can't do without it! Thanks for the great products and support! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I did see this on another thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4324074 and it seems _much_ more limited than VCDS, but maybe some of you wanting diagnostic info from your phones haven't seen it yet. If you don't already have a Palm phone, it's pretty spendy tho... Looks like they are working on the iPhone, but will probably hit the same hurdles already mentioned.
I guess these guys are competitors







, so if this post is innappropriate here







, just say the word and I can delete it.







I hope I'm not 'advertising' with this, I'm in no way connected to them








Might be useful in addition to Vag-Com, but can't replace it! I do understand how some of us want to use our fancy phones for this stuff sometimes though, especially without the wires... and that *is* the thread topic







It seems so many wish it was with VCDS software, but there are obviously several dificult problems so doesn't sound like it will happen anytime soon.








Edit: Also found this http://www.plxkiwi.com/kiwiwifi/ for those with iPhones who don't need to _change_ any settings











_Quote, originally posted by *Kiwi website* »_
Features Include:
Check Engine Scan Tool 
MPG Gauges
Engine Sensors
Customizable Dashboard
Real-time Dyno 
Data Logging
GPS Track
Skid Pad









This is what plugs into your OBDII & talks to your iPhone.



_Modified by TooDub at 9:48 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible to make an Iphone app for VAG-COM? (TooDub)*

plx makes good stuff. too bad dashcommand isnt on installous.


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

I noticed this posted is a few yrs old. Has there been any updates to work with a I pad?


----------



## SoNgMaN (Feb 25, 2004)

Latest


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

Coming to an Internet Website soon: http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds-mobile/index.html

stay tuned.....


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

well its to bad its not out yet! At least there working on it:thumbup:


----------

